# Truth about the 07 anthrocon protest =P



## Whitenoise (Jul 24, 2008)

Seeing as this is still being brought up a year later I'll let you all in on a  secret. *The protest was a joke by a couple of people attending the con*, I'm  surprised none of you recognised them afterwards when they were walking around  inside. 

The ridiculous overreaction is exactly why the furry fandom gets trolled as much as it does, you guys can't take a joke. Seriously lighten up, and to everyone who wants to say that all the furries just laughed and ignored them, tell that to the winner who attacked their sign =P .


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 24, 2008)

thebeast76 said:
			
		

> Administrative edit, image removed due to rules infraction.



OMG RACISM!!!!1!!!1!111

Imma call fox news, they'll get to the bottom of this >:[ .


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 25, 2008)

Get 7 on your side!


----------

